# TURKEY: Super Lig (FIXED MATCH)))????



## Darko Pundja (Dec 19, 2016)

Fenerbahce - Genclerbirligi

pick: over 2,5 goals

odd:1,95(bet 365)


Can somebody tell me little bit more about this game?

I received it as fixed from one closed forum!

If admin let me,i will post it link here.If not.That is all


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 19, 2016)

We do not allow fixed games, all of the fixed games are scams, even if they win the first time, its by luck, and then you will pay subscription and you will lose a tons of money.


----------



## Darko Pundja (Dec 19, 2016)

admin said:


> We do not allow fixed games, all of the fixed games are scams, even if they win the first time, its by luck, and then you will pay subscription and you will lose a tons of money.



May i talk with you on some chat or something else.On some email? Can you contact me on my email which i registered here? Thanks


----------

